# New Member



## SandyJones (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello,

I'm new to the forum; I've looked around and see some great artwork here. Just a bit about me... I've been drawing since I was 5 and now I'm in my fifties and still loving it. I've seen some comments about freehand and grids and using rulers and so I thought I'd give my opinion right off, I'm not wanting any kind of discussion on this I'm just telling my view so you know who I am from the beginning. 

I was raised being told the only true artist is a freehand artist and I worked very hard to develop my skill, I am a freehand artist I do believe it's very important to learn freehand skills first. I've since overcome this line of bull that was told to me years ago. I believe there's nothing wrong with using a grid or a ruler and if you study the old masters you might be surprised to find out what types of tools they used as well.

Anyway....here's a close-up portion of my latest portrait of a good friend and her daughter, this photo was taken around 1982 and I fell in love with it and had to do it. The full drawing is on my website. I look forward to getting to know all of you.

Thanks for looking...C & C's are always welcome.

Sandy


----------



## TLA (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi and welcome!

Very, very lovely drawing. Gorgeous actually!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome! Beautiful work!!! Quite honestly I believe I had to do gridwork way back when in my college years but I started out freehand and I continue to do freehand. No rulers or grids for me.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Gridwork? What's that? Lol. Shows where I am on the subject. Great drawing! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Welcome Sandy!



> I believe there's nothing wrong with using a grid or a ruler


Amen! 

I must be missing something. I don't see a pic.


----------



## TLA (Sep 17, 2010)

Looks like it was deleted.  It was a really nice picture PencilMeIn. I promise I wasn't hallucinating!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL! I saw it too and it was beautiful.


----------

